# Solved: Exclamation marks next to two CDROM devices???



## rivrbyte (Jun 24, 2007)

HELP! 

I have a Pioneer DVR-710 / DVR-111D. DVD/CD Writer. I also have a BTC Combo drive.

Both my CD-Rom drives have an exclamation marks and needs drivers, or something to get these devices to work. . How do I get these?

I've tried the Pioneer website and the Driverguide website, but could not see any at all. I have both install disks, but does not help if the devices don't work. Do I have to go to another friends computer and download WHATEVER to a flash drive,then update the driver? Would WinXP have CD Rom controllers on the CD? So, what do I need? (The pioneer drivers came on a NERO OEM Suite disc.) Thanks and happy new year!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

CD/DVD drives do not need extra drivers in 98se W2K or XP, Vista, W7. The OS has them.

What OS?

Look in device manager to see exactly what the problem is and any error codes. What are they?

.


----------



## rivrbyte (Jun 24, 2007)

Happy New Year mumbodog!
Sorry, it's a WinXP Pro SP2. ?MSI Platinum/ Intel Q6600/3.8GB DDR
This is a more comprehensive message I should have posted yesterday. Mumbo, please bear with any redundancies.

*Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)
Click Troubleshoot to start the troubleshooter for this device.
Driver version - 5.1.2535.0 (date 7-01-2001)*

I have two Cd Rom drives..
(1) Pioneer DVR-710/DVR-111D. (DVD/CD Writer)
(2) BTC IDE 5232CO Combo drive.

In Device Manager, both my CD-Rom drives have an exclamation marks and needs drivers, or something to get these devices to work.

The problem with using a WinXP Install disc is that neither drives work at this point.

Does this mean I either reformat my hard drive and re-install Windows,or go buy two more drives? If I do the latter, will my OS have the PnP drivers for the CDROMS, and why will it not find them upon rebooting the computer?

I've tried the Pioneer website and the Driverguide website, but could not see any at all. I have both install disks, but does not help if the devices don't work. Do I have to go to another friends computer and download WHATEVER to a flash drive,then update the driver? Would WinXP have CD Rom controllers on the CD? So, what do I need? (The pioneer drivers came on a NERO OEM Suite disc, I thought, but Pioneer told me they should all be on the WINXP DISC.)

I Don't know what to think about paying $30-40 bucks for those driver search/install sites, like Drivercure, Driverchecker, Syncradar,or Driverguide,...couldn't find my driver there in a free search)!

Thanks for any help and have a Happy New Year!/


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

You may want to check this out: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> I Don't know what to think about paying $30-40 bucks for those driver search/install sites


They are scams.

Try this link
http://support.microsoft.com/gp/cd_dvd_drive_problems



> What it fixes...
> Your CD or DVD Drive does not read or write and is shown as disabled
> The media in your CD or DVD drive cannot be read
> The media cannot be written to by your CD or DVD drive
> ...


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Mumbodog, op fixed his problem using my suggestion, but did not come back to this thread to mark it solved, but instead put a new thread up in hardware saying he had his problem solved. Don`t waste your time.


----------



## rivrbyte (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks Mumbodog, I went to the link you provided (http://support.microsoft.com/gp/cd_dvd_drive_problems) and downloaded the fix from Microsoft, and then they both worked!!! Sorry I did not post back but now I'm having another problem with my onboard Realtek Sound after reformatting and reinstalling winXP. I will find the appropriate forum..Thank you!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

You are welcome rivrbyte.

Welcome to TSG forums

.


----------

